# April Photo Comp....WET!



## danski (Apr 4, 2006)

Right, inspired by the seasonal weather and having just moved back to the coast, i feel a watery theme for this month to be appropriate.

Im not meaning just shots of the sea or the rain falling, im meaning anything and everything that is or can be wet!

It could be a soggy moggy 

A pint of your favourite 

Or something as spectacular as this 


Whatever it is, the main theme of the pic is to be waterbased, not just a puddle in the distance of a group shot of your mates.

The rules, as usual:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
* Post up the link, not the picture.
* All entries must be in by the last day of April.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
* Voting starts on 1st of May and ends on 3rd of May 2006. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
* You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Good luck!!



THUMBNAILS, CLICKY


----------



## mauvais (Apr 4, 2006)

Thumbnails will be at http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/april06/  

Perhaps Firky or Robster can pass on the login details? Anyone we know can do the adding thumbnails, and it doesn't have to be just one person, as long as it's consistent.


----------



## snadge (Apr 4, 2006)

danski said:
			
		

> Or something as spectacular as this



No I'm not entering it


----------



## wiskey (Apr 4, 2006)

intersting topic 

(i removed that pic cos i relaised it wasnt the one thought it was and i'm not currently at home)


----------



## Firky (Apr 4, 2006)

lol


----------



## maes (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maestrocloud/66448124/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maestrocloud/66440957/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maestrocloud/77607492/


----------



## wiskey (Apr 4, 2006)

ooh i like that top one


----------



## snadge (Apr 5, 2006)

1st entry 

convert from raw and auto levels in pshop

2cnd entry 

convert from raw

decided not to do my 3 boats one...


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 5, 2006)

Okay, nice theme - and grats Danski   

My first entry:

London Fields, 9th March 2006

Nikon Coolpix 2000, converted to b/w, levels adjusted automatically in PS.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 5, 2006)

I like this subject and just to show my appreciation I will make an instant entry with The Seashore 

H


----------



## Firky (Apr 5, 2006)

1] shelter 

(ilford delta 3200 doodaa whats it hows your father thingy majig)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice one Riotsky.  That certainly looks WET, well observed

H


----------



## Firky (Apr 5, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Perhaps Firky or Robster can pass on the login details? Anyone we know can do the adding thumbnails, and it doesn't have to be just one person, as long as it's consistent.



Who's doing the thumbnails this month? 

Cheers, Hocus - I took it around Liverpool St. and was doing exactly as she was... only with out the umbrella 

(I have updated the thumbs anyway, may as well since I was logged in!)


----------



## danski (Apr 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 1] shelter
> 
> (ilford delta 3200 doodaa whats it hows your father thingy majig)




nice.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Who's doing the thumbnails this month?
> 
> Cheers, Hocus - I took it around Liverpool St. and was doing exactly as she was... only with out the umbrella
> 
> (I have updated the thumbs anyway, may as well since I was logged in!)



Me & you again? Whoever logs in and sees a backlog does it....ok?


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 5, 2006)

First entry

toilet


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 5, 2006)

First entry:

Granny Shower


----------



## hedache (Apr 5, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> First entry:
> 
> Granny Shower



i was wondering what to expect before opening that


----------



## Fingers (Apr 5, 2006)

1) The Bolivia Altoplano

Vast Multi Coloured Lakes 

2) Same Sort of Area but a little further down the road

Laguna Verde (The Green Lake) 

3) Cuba - Cayo Jutias

Cayo Jutias
- Cuba


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 5, 2006)

hedache said:
			
		

> i was wondering what to expect before opening that




yeah, I thought her fanny was gonna be squirting or summat...


----------



## girasol (Apr 5, 2006)

first entry:

Burst water pipe

(taken in 35mm then scanned)


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 5, 2006)

1st Entry - Finland Jetty

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/123789940/in/set-72057594099595941/

Edited to add, Taken on 35mm film - scanned in from print - used photoshop to get rid of a couple of small scratches on the print.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 5, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> 2cnd entry



Really like this snadge.


----------



## ck (Apr 5, 2006)

First (ever) entry


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey, hang on, my picture which I called Sea*shore* has some how become transmogrified to Seahorses.  Please can I have the title re-edited.  It was not meant to be an anagram ,  It is of the sea but there are no seahorses there.

Hocus


----------



## kakuma (Apr 5, 2006)

ck said:
			
		

> First (ever) entry



really good pic that. you got the sun perfectly

i am gonna have to work hard on this cos the majority of people on here live in one of the rainiest parts of the world


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/64278732@N00/97241515/in/set-72057594080397186/


----------



## ck (Apr 5, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> really good pic that. you got the sun perfectly
> 
> i am gonna have to work hard on this cos the majority of people on here live in one of the rainiest parts of the world



thanks ; I probably could have cropped the left hand side of the pic as it's pretty non-descript , but I never touch any of my pictures.

I think it works because of the oh-so-recognisable sky-line.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Hey, hang on, my picture which I called Sea*shore* has some how become transmogrified to Seahorses.  Please can I have the title re-edited.  It was not meant to be an anagram ,  It is of the sea but there are no seahorses there.
> 
> Hocus



changed it - I also noticed that the first batch don't have the links set up either. i'll sort this all out tomorrow.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 6, 2006)

Cheers Robster


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Apr 6, 2006)

Let's see how many photo comps I can apply my glasto photos to. I'm sure I've entered some into two comps already    

Actually I'm not going to enter!

maestrocloud, you should set up a nature/environment stock photography website or something, you've got some really good 'uns on flickr, and some of them are far better than what I see in geography textbooks / websites and suchlike


----------



## Desbo (Apr 6, 2006)

Here are my first ever photo entries to anything...EVER!

Sticks n Boats

Boats n Birds

Birds n Sticks

Go easy on me - I'm a beginner!


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> Here are my first ever photo entries to anything...EVER!
> 
> Sticks n Boats
> 
> ...



They are all fantastic Desbo, last was a great shot and I really like the composistion of first and second.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Silence 
Make : NIKON
Model : E885
ExposureTime : 1/97Sec
FNumber : F8.8
ISOSpeedRatings : 100
Flash : Not fire
FocalLength : 11.10(mm)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
As time goes on  
Make : NIKON
Model : E885
ExposureTime : 1/171Sec
ISOSpeedRatings : 100
Flash : Not fire
FocalLength : 8.00(mm)


----------



## blackadder (Apr 6, 2006)

My first entry

Body in bath


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 6, 2006)

another go


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 7, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Me & you again? Whoever logs in and sees a backlog does it....ok?



OK


----------



## Firky (Apr 7, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> OK



That was me


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 7, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> That was me



I know dude......


----------



## Firky (Apr 7, 2006)

2] ferry


----------



## Firky (Apr 7, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> changed it - I also noticed that the first batch don't have the links set up either. i'll sort this all out tomorrow.


----------



## alef (Apr 7, 2006)

First entry:
Stop raining 

This was taken last summer in New Orleans, about a month before Katrina hit.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2006)

*entry 1*

ikky nasty creepy thing taken on the isle of purbeck shortly after a rainstorm.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2006)

*entry 2*

swamp  taken in dorset. 

cannon A80 - no tinkering.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 7, 2006)

> ikky nasty creepy thing


what that ! looks closer cool   


> Stop raining


 mm how stop sign up right way   image upside down


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> mm how stop sign up right way   image upside down



yeah i wondered that too  it took me a minute to notice


----------



## thefuse (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's my first taken on a misty morning in India. 'Varanasi Washing.'
http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/6650/varanasiwashing9yr.jpg

my second is of my son, 'On the Kennet and Avon'
http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/8782/onthekennetandavon9wx.jpg

both were taken with a fujifilm 1200 i believe and have had minor tweaks to the contrast.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 7, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> Here's my first taken on a misty morning in India. 'Varanasi Washing.'
> http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/6650/varanasiwashing9yr.jpg



thats a really lovely photo


----------



## thefuse (Apr 7, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> thats a really lovely photo


merci


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Pink  

Make : NIKON
Model : E885
DateTime : 2004:10:02 
ExposureTime : 1/835Sec
FNumber : F7.6
ISOSpeedRatings : 100
ExifVersion : 0210
Flash : Not fire
FocalLength : 8.00(mm)


----------



## snadge (Apr 7, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> merci



yeah, I like that as well


----------



## snadge (Apr 7, 2006)

and 3rd entry 

taken using two circular polarising filters set against each other ( acting like an adjustable neutral density up to letting absolutely no light through at all, I prefer using these instead of ND filters due to the longer exposures you can obtain using natural light)


only trouble is, at extreme adjustments the piccy gets a little purpley, so colours have been adjusted in PS...


----------



## Nina (Apr 7, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Hey, hang on, my picture which I called Sea*shore* has some how become transmogrified to Seahorses.  Please can I have the title re-edited.  It was not meant to be an anagram ,  It is of the sea but there are no seahorses there.
> 
> Hocus




aww, and I spent ages looking for the seahorses   

nice idea that they're hiding in there somewhere though....


----------



## DJ Bigga (Apr 7, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> and 3rd entry
> 
> taken using two circular polarising filters set against each other ( acting like an adjustable neutral density up to letting absolutely no light through at all, I prefer using these instead of ND filters due to the longer exposures you can obtain using natural light)
> 
> ...


I'd put that on my wall, that is one hell of pic mate.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice one on the win last month Danski - loved that pic.

Here's one from me for this month:

Surf.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 8, 2006)

My first entry -

1. Ripples


----------



## kage (Apr 8, 2006)

Entry 1

Broken washer


----------



## hiccup (Apr 8, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> Entry 1
> 
> Broken washer



Coooool. How'd ya do that then?


----------



## SmellyBridge (Apr 8, 2006)

First entry

Sunset Diver

Second

Washed Up


----------



## aurora green (Apr 8, 2006)

First entry

Icelandic waterfall


----------



## SmellyBridge (Apr 8, 2006)

Last one

Sunday Afternoon


----------



## danski (Apr 8, 2006)

SmellyBridge said:
			
		

> Last one
> 
> Sunday Afternoon




not showing anything for this one


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 8, 2006)

second one

Voyeur


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 8, 2006)

all thumbs an links done so far - lot of entries this month so far, think it might be a big one at this rate


----------



## aurora green (Apr 8, 2006)

Second entry,

Wet


----------



## thefuse (Apr 8, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> 1st Entry - Finland Jetty
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/123789940/in/set-72057594099595941/
> 
> Edited to add, Taken on 35mm film - scanned in from print - used photoshop to get rid of a couple of small scratches on the print.


really nice colours in that.

which land of camelot are you in btw?
theres a few


----------



## thefuse (Apr 8, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> My first entry -
> 
> 1. Ripples


thats right up my street too.


----------



## kage (Apr 8, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Coooool. How'd ya do that then?



One drippy tap, 1/1000 sec flash, timing


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 8, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> One drippy tap, 1/1000 sec flash, timing



*goes to kitchen with camera*


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Apr 8, 2006)

doh again !!


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2006)

Pawn - people will be entering photos up until the last day of April - voting starts on 1st May


----------



## aurora green (Apr 8, 2006)

Cheers all the same though.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Apr 8, 2006)

ok sorry !!!! i never thought about that !!!


----------



## trashpony (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't normally do photo competitions but I like this photo


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> really nice colours in that.
> 
> which land of camelot are you in btw?
> theres a few



Thanks, the light in Finland gets fantastic - luck really. 

Cadbury - near glastonbury is my Camelot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 8, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> this photo


That's cool... is it Peru?


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2006)

Skimming Stones 

Tarn 

New Mills


----------



## trashpony (Apr 8, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That's cool... is it Peru?



Yep - Lake Titicaca. Floating islands cliche  but I like the colours of the weedy stuff floating on the water


----------



## thefuse (Apr 8, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Thanks, the light in Finland gets fantastic - luck really.
> 
> Cadbury - near glastonbury is my Camelot.


aha   
i'm moving back up there very soon


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> aha
> i'm moving back up there very soon



Your from around these parts?

I like this very much; http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/...iwashing9yr.jpg


----------



## thefuse (Apr 8, 2006)

ive spent about 30 years , 3/4 of my life in somerset.
spent two years in glastonbury between 2003-05.
thinking about buying a place there soon.
not fully decided yet though because Bath is tempting me.


----------



## Negativland (Apr 8, 2006)

http://img354.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wet19uw.jpg
http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wet27rq.jpg

No photoshopping, honest. They are multiple exposures taken in the camera and scanned from the negatives. I used a red filter taking the first one. These are all from the back garden, you can see overgrown grass, a wet mirror, houses behind bushes and reflections in water in a plantpot, but not very clearly


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2006)

entry 1 - ducks on the Taff 
taken a couple of days ago, just a bit of levels


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 10, 2006)

here are mine - no water to be found ...

Crime scene 

Collapse

Disposal 

no photoshop alterations


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, first one:

A Little Timid

Shot with a Nikon D70 (RAW), Sigma 70-300 @ 195mm, ISO200, f/5, 1/4000sec.

Photoshoppery's just the usual crap; curves, USM, etc.


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> OK, first one:
> 
> A Little Timid
> 
> ...



fuckin' lovely shot! Really works well in B&W as you have big contrastal (is that a word?) differences


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 11, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> fuckin' lovely shot! Really works well in B&W as you have big contrastal (is that a word?) differences



Bet there are some more mid-tones in there though..pity you've created a negative space in centre of shot due to lack of detail in the rock ..thus virtually stopping the viewers eye continually traversing across the image  ...sort it aaaaaaaaawttttt RAW_bwoi!  

*be warned I've started reading _RAW for Dummies_...I'll take no prisoners now!


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Bet there are some more mid-tones in there though..pity you've created a negative space in centre of shot due to lack of detail in the rock ..thus virtually stopping the viewers eye continually traversing across the image  ...sort it aaaaaaaaawttttt RAW_bwoi!


Yeah - I thought that. Not just that but he's looking out of the picture - guess that's OK. Bloody thing thought about walking a bit further into the shot, then jumped in. Animals, can't trust 'em  

Oh and cheers Firky!


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Bet there are some more mid-tones in there though..pity you've created a negative space in centre of shot due to lack of detail in the rock ..thus virtually stopping the viewers eye continually traversing across the image  ...sort it aaaaaaaaawttttt RAW_bwoi!
> 
> *be warned I've started reading _RAW for Dummies_...I'll take no prisoners now!



That is why I like it... makes you notice the iccle penguin. I think the rock was smooth from generations of penguins posing


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 11, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Not just that but he's looking out of the picture - guess that's OK.



nah..I know my birds...theyz lookin at jooz f'sure!!!!  

if you can get the details you've got in the neck feathers you will be able to recover the _clipping_ of the rock edge and draw some more tones across the whole image too...jus gotta get tweaky_wivit innit? 


e2a f'riotski ::


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I might give it another go editing-wise, if the rules will let me


----------



## Firky (Apr 11, 2006)

took this yesterday, was more of a snapshot as I was losing my patience with a security guard when I took it, but I like the big black disc with loadsa shiny tones in it then the guy in a black and white checky shirt proper stands out against it - specially since hes bald...... grammar? pfft.





oi squelchy, whats this about you havin' to smoke your own weed?? you skinned up twice you rotter   you smoked most of my shit, ask teeps!!1! ROTTER !


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 11, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> ask teeps!!1! ROTTER !



The exact facts is that teeps rolls very good spliff with maximum input and lully output effect>>>>was that WHY YOU DECIDED TO SLEEP MOST OF THE EVENING!!!! fkkn lightweigth!!!  ...I skinned up twice..YUP I was the guest and skinned up my own t'boot...if you came to Cornwall you prolly wouldn't have to skin up at all...but then you'll never _know_ will ya!!!!!    

Well RAW.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2006)

Wassat got to do with water, you weirdo?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 11, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Wassat got to do with water, you weirdo?



I think he just wants my attention!


----------



## ill-informed (Apr 11, 2006)

Matlock Baths


----------



## wordie (Apr 12, 2006)

It's been a long time since I entered a comp here, mainly due to pressure of work. 

I make no apology for entering these three images of my dogs.... they both love water!

1.) George 1
(Added a sepia filter and then reduced the opacity to about 80% I think.)

2.) George 2 
(This is a B&W layer which has also had the opacity reduced, so that there's still a touch of colour in it... see the eyes!)

3.) Baba 
(This has had some blur added to a sepia filter, and all opacity levels adjusted.)

They were all taken with a fairly lo res camera, and were a bit too contrasty for my liking, so I used them for some experimentation.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 12, 2006)

it rained like a bastard past few days and i was out yesterday walking past drenched paddy fields and lots of neon reflecting on the streets and that wierd light when there's water in the air. and i only fucking forgot my camera innit 

am gonna hold out a bit with my entries, cos it might rain again


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2006)

my first entry
Crapy camera phone pic
256 grays
despeckled
exposure adjusted


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> New Mills


Is that the Millennium Walkway? If so, is the place worth a visit for a photography walkabout? I went through there on the way to Edale recently and wondered if I should pay a visit. My dad's family's from around there.

Apologies if you haven't a clue what I'm on about, but there can't be that many New Millses with a big fuckoff bridge


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 12, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Is that the Millennium Walkway? If so, is the place worth a visit for a photography walkabout? I went through there on the way to Edale recently and wondered if I should pay a visit. My dad's family's from around there.
> 
> Apologies if you haven't a clue what I'm on about, but there can't be that many New Millses with a big fuckoff bridge



Yes it is _that_ New Mills, Had a lovely explore that day 

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y225/lizzieloo202/DCP_0022.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y225/lizzieloo202/DCP_0026.jpg

(not entries)


----------



## Random One (Apr 13, 2006)

entry 1

still waters


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2006)

2nd entry

speedboat


----------



## exosculate (Apr 15, 2006)

Entry 1 - Little Fluffy Cloud 

Entry 2 - Water Log

Entry 3 - Frozen Over


----------



## Nina (Apr 15, 2006)

*newbie*

Well, I've finally plucked up the courage to enter!

Here are my three entries:

washing

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/126452470/in/set-72057594104559039/

three blocks

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/125257519/in/set-72057594104559039/

sink

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/126453137/in/set-72057594104559039/

three blocks had some auto level adjustment in PS, the other two are as/is.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2006)

nina - i like 2 & 3 - striking


----------



## Nina (Apr 15, 2006)

thankyou!


----------



## thefuse (Apr 15, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> thankyou!


where was the one of the fishing boats taken,(not entered) in your wet set?


----------



## Nina (Apr 15, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> where was the one of the fishing boats taken,(not entered) in your wet set?



Kanyakumari, right on the tip of South India.


----------



## Firky (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll do the thumbs tomorrow if I remember


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 16, 2006)

Entry 1

World's biggest plug hole????? 

Only had to crop this a bit

KoD


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 16, 2006)

2nd Entry - Vltava at dusk. 

I cropped the image slightly from the left. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/129420733/


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 16, 2006)

Entry 2

Coffee anyone?? 

KoD


----------



## thefuse (Apr 16, 2006)

entry 3

rockpool in tenerife
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/2033/rockpoolintenerife8bh.jpg


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 16, 2006)

^ is there a bigger photo of that *thefuse*

This time i click on link image 500px X 748px
last time it was like a thumnail


----------



## thefuse (Apr 16, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> ^ is there a bigger photo of that *thefuse*


i'll see what i can do. i leave it up to imageshack mostly


----------



## Firky (Apr 17, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Entry 1 - Little Fluffy Cloud



Nice.

Inspired by the song of the same name?


----------



## exosculate (Apr 17, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> Inspired by the song of the same name?




Oh yes indeed.

Thanks Firks


----------



## thefuse (Apr 17, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> last time it was like a thumnail


yea, not sure what happened there


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 17, 2006)

Last one from me this month

low tide


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 17, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> low tide


Like that one a lot


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 18, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Like that one a lot



ta - me too. like the texture.


----------



## chooch (Apr 18, 2006)

From a wander through some Norfolk salt marshes:
S
Pit
Dog


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 18, 2006)

thumbs updated.....


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 18, 2006)

*Linked to the pics instead...*

I've got these but I don't know how to:
a) link to them so they're bigger 
b) link to them   
Any help appreciated...


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 18, 2006)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> I've got these but I don't know how to:
> a) link to them so they're bigger
> b) link to them
> Any help appreciated...



get them bigger/largest sizze available in flickr first, then right click>properties> and save the link and then use the Link button here on Urb>>>first dialogue box gives you a chance to give the shot a title...second dialogue box gives you somewhere to paste the URL link into.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 18, 2006)

bosky, you're a genie arse - cheers!

Outdoor Shower 

Pool Light


----------



## kage (Apr 19, 2006)

2nd Entry - Pile 'o ice


All of my entries so far are related to leaky plumbing. Oo-err


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 19, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> 2nd Entry - Pile 'o ice
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That's a major leak...might want to get a plumber in...


----------



## chriswill (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll enter this one if I may

Tap


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 19, 2006)

nettle


----------



## suzi (Apr 20, 2006)

rainy london morning


----------



## mauvais (Apr 21, 2006)

2. Under the Bridge

Canal Street, Manchester. Long exposure, tripod, D70, no PP except RAW conversion, a tiny bit of curves, and USM for the resize.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 21, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> 2. Under the Bridge
> 
> Canal Street, Manchester. Long exposure, tripod, D70, no PP except RAW conversion, a tiny bit of curves, and USM for the resize.



You clever bastard. With the border it looks almost like a postcard and oddly attractive to say it's Manchester. I never thought that I'd one day see my home town not look like a giant ashtray with lights


----------



## mauvais (Apr 21, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> You clever bastard. With the border it looks almost like a postcard and oddly attractive to say it's Manchester. I never thought that I'd one day see my home town not look like a giant ashtray with lights


  

Cheers! Manchester's lovely, and I'll be sad to leave. Parts of it do lend themselves well to an urban decay theme though. Just got in from taking those shots and that's probably the best, but I'll pull some more out and see what I've got.


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2006)

suzi said:
			
		

> rainy london morning



I *really* like this. Good stuff.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 21, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Cheers! Manchester's lovely, and I'll be sad to leave. Parts of it do lend themselves well to an urban decay theme though. Just got in from taking those shots and that's probably the best, but I'll pull some more out and see what I've got.



I left a long time ago. Still go back now and then to see the folks. It doesn't seem as shitty as it was in the 70's and 80's. Blowing up the Arndale was the best thing that could have happened to the place - started off the redevelopment of the city centre really. Shame that people had to get hurt to kick it off though


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 21, 2006)

> 2. Under the Bridge


 O yes most


----------



## suzi (Apr 22, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I *really* like this. Good stuff.


thankyou


----------



## mauvais (Apr 22, 2006)

I might regret this, but here's my last one:

Warm Mist (frankly I preferred Golden Shower  )

Taken yesterday night. No PP except RAW convert/resize/sharpen.


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> I might regret this, but here's my last one:
> 
> Warm Mist (frankly I preferred Golden Shower  )
> 
> Taken yesterday night. No PP except RAW convert/resize/sharpen.



Oh fuck off, now you're just showing off


----------



## Derian (Apr 22, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> I might regret this, but here's my last one:
> 
> Warm Mist (frankly I preferred Golden Shower  )
> 
> Taken yesterday night. No PP except RAW convert/resize/sharpen.



Under The Bridge is lovely - but I like this even more


----------



## mauvais (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh no I've just split my votes in half haven't I


----------



## Derian (Apr 22, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Oh no I've just split my votes in half haven't I



Yep  


Warm Mist looks 'wetter'


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 22, 2006)

My first for this month: waterfall


----------



## hiccup (Apr 22, 2006)

Entry One: Blip blip

I hesitated about entering this, as it's such a rip off of the photo that won a couple of months ago, but I really like the way you can see the trees in the drips so sod it I'll enter it. Imitation is the sincerest from of flattery innit.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 22, 2006)

OK, so far I'm mucho liking MM's under the bridge, which just looks moody as fuck and really atmospheric, whilst totally representing the feel of decaying postindustrial british cities; Shelter, by Firky/Riotsky, which is just lovely; Robster970's toilets - so post duchampian - playful, yet poignant daahling; Blackadder's body in bath, which is just a bit disturbing; Disco Dave's crime scene for playing with the 'wet' theme; and all three by Nina, which are great and exotic and make me want to travel.  

Here's my 2 & 3:

water babies 

wallow(levels)


----------



## indicate (Apr 23, 2006)

In the Pool


----------



## Firky (Apr 23, 2006)

I was supposed to post this tother day. When I try and login I get an error msg saying my user/pass is wrong


----------



## Firky (Apr 23, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> and 3rd entry



That is the Thrum Mill, in Rothbury, Northumberland. I claim my £5


----------



## Firky (Apr 23, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I don't normally do photo competitions but I like this photo



No worky.. times out. I`ll try again alter


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> No worky.. times out. I`ll try again alter


Works for me... maybe your computer


----------



## Firky (Apr 23, 2006)

Thumbs updated, apologies in advance... I don't know how to to the link thingy


----------



## hiccup (Apr 23, 2006)

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/april06/


----------



## Firky (Apr 23, 2006)

Nah, link to the entree's gallery below their pic.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh. Right. Yeah, me neither.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 23, 2006)

Entry 2 - Walking on water (auto-levelled)

Entry 3 - Half full


----------



## Firky (Apr 23, 2006)

thumbs updated (GGRR hiccup)


----------



## mauvais (Apr 23, 2006)

The link thing is just like vbCode, and it's in the Description field.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 23, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> That is the Thrum Mill, in Rothbury, Northumberland. I claim my £5



it's a lot dirtier in real life


----------



## indicate (Apr 24, 2006)

*second entry!*

Derelict


----------



## wiskey (Apr 24, 2006)

my third entry - hole in the ground


----------



## soulfulofsoul (Apr 24, 2006)

*ill give this comp thing a go then*

1)  http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/soulfulofsoul/flame.jpg

2)  http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/soulfulofsoul/alhambra.jpg

3)  http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/soulfulofsoul/guesswhere.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Apr 26, 2006)

soulfulofsoul said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 3)  http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/soulfulofsoul/guesswhere.jpg



Heh, like that.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 26, 2006)

no1 Brave New World
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=127533961&size=l

no2 Hee Hee
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=127520869&size=o

no3  Fishface
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=127492480&context=set-72057594105428655&size=o


----------



## Chorlton (Apr 26, 2006)

hello all.... i've not been around for a while... i can't remember if either of these appeared before - i can't remember if thats against the rules and i can barely remember much else... ah well

Geysers need excitement 

 Smáskifa


----------



## thefuse (Apr 26, 2006)

just had a look at the thumbnails for the first time.  
it seems like more than a month ago that this started.
i wouldnt have a clue what to vote for at the moment because theres so
many good pictures.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 26, 2006)

vote for me then


----------



## thefuse (Apr 26, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> vote for me then



i might




but then again,




i might not.



i thought you were in asia. isnt it nightime there?


----------



## kakuma (Apr 26, 2006)

it's 5 in the morning

i don't work till 2pm and i am a sad cunt


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 27, 2006)

*My second and third entries*

Here they are:-

Jubilee Fountain, Dartmouth 

Creek, No Paddle 

These are straight out of the camera, not even cropped.

H


----------



## Derian (Apr 27, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> no3  Fishface
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=127492480&context=set-72057594105428655&size=o



Very cool pic


----------



## kakuma (Apr 27, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Very cool pic



course it is


----------



## snadge (Apr 28, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> course it is



what medication are you on ninj? you seem to alternate between the extremely lucid and lunatic, as demonstrated by your provocating holocaust thread ( good thoughts btw).

I for one have always thought of you as an underated star though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 28, 2006)

2nd entry: half in


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Apr 28, 2006)

my entries:


http://images.fotopic.net/ygw59o.jpg

http://images.fotopic.net/y4k0xu.jpg

http://images.fotopic.net/y4b8bj.jpg


----------



## thefuse (Apr 28, 2006)

i like your first one guerilla


----------



## kakuma (Apr 28, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> what medication are you on ninj? you seem to alternate between the extremely lucid and lunatic, as demonstrated by your provocating holocaust thread ( good thoughts btw).
> 
> I for one have always thought of you as an underated star though.



ahhh thanks 

i blame the drink


----------



## Firky (Apr 28, 2006)

I blame it on hereditary insanity


----------



## kakuma (Apr 28, 2006)

i'm the normal one innit


----------



## hedache (Apr 29, 2006)

a couple of entries from me....

Rusty Bollard

Lunascape


----------



## hedache (Apr 29, 2006)

Misted Rocks


----------



## blackadder (Apr 29, 2006)

My second entry

Wet road woe.


----------



## aurora green (Apr 29, 2006)

My final entry, 

Street Party II


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2006)

the pics in all the last 4 posts are stunning   
lovin yours aurora    where was it?


----------



## aurora green (Apr 29, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> the pics in all the last 4 posts are stunning
> lovin yours aurora    where was it?




Cheers ddraig   
Actually, that was Reclaim the Streets' second street party in Angel Islington, back in the summer of 1995.


*wonders if it's ok to enter such an old photo...*


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2006)

number 2


----------



## Nina (Apr 29, 2006)

hedache said:
			
		

> a couple of entries from me....
> 
> Rusty Bollard
> 
> Lunascape



LOVE the bollard. Were the colours photoshopped at all?


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thumbs updated, links added to the pics firk's didn't know how link and duplicates removed.

I'll do a quick tidy up later tonight before comp closes for this month.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2006)

Last entry: sparkle


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 30, 2006)

Didn't get a chance to scan any more prints in so this will have to do as my last entry:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/136091266/in/set-72057594118768101/


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2006)

My three for this month

Beach walk (RAW processed in Photoshop)

Pool. sea and sky (RAW processed in Photoshop)

Wet paint (RAW processed in Photoshop)


----------



## e19896 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Rose*

http://pretentiousartist.com/image/wetroseonasunadymorningonmywaytosafewayforfood/b2.html

Enjoy
e19896


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 30, 2006)

That is lovely!  

H


----------



## Robster970 (May 1, 2006)

Probably being the only person up at this time on a bank holiday I vote for:-

1) Street party II - Aurora Green
2) Second entry - Guerillaphoto
3) Rainy London Morning - Suzi

Notable mention to Disco_Dave_2000 for murdering someone to get his 3 pics  
Was tricky this month.


----------



## alef (May 1, 2006)

Sadly, I've been up for a while!

1) aurora green - street party II
2) robster970 - toilet
3) wordie - baba


----------



## chriswill (May 1, 2006)

1st - Under the Bridge - mauvais mangue
2nd - rusty bollard - hedache
3rd - street party II - aurora green


Many very  ones this month.


----------



## suzi (May 1, 2006)

my picks:

street party II - aurora green 
birds n sticks - desbo  (very calming photo)
Walking on Water - hiccup (this is sweet..)


----------



## dlx1 (May 1, 2006)

1st *george 2* - wordie
2nd *Walking on Water* - hiccup
3rd *Under the Bridge* - mauvais mangue


----------



## mauvais (May 1, 2006)

1. *rusty bollard* - hedache
2. *pool, sea & sky* - cybertect
3. *ferry* - riot sky

Also really liked Finland Jetty by Tom Craggs, I think?


----------



## cybertect (May 1, 2006)

Jeepers, that was a tough decision. You're all too good!  

1) _Finland jetty_ - tom craggs
2) _washing_ - nina
3) _entry 1_ - negativland


----------



## Nina (May 1, 2006)

Jeez, my shortlist came to 8 pics! Ugh. It's been tough..

1) Street Party II - Aurora Green
2) Finalnd Jetty - Tom Craggs
3) Smaskifa - Chorlton


I don't using go for landscape stuff but it bit me this time  

Also really liked Cayo Utias, Cuba - Fingers. Really nice pic but it didn't say 'wet' to me.

( Stop raining - alef, I still don't understand that upside down grass thing )


----------



## blackadder (May 1, 2006)

I wasn't fond of this months theme, it was too broad a subject to concentrate on, if you know what I mean?

Anyway, what do I know, as it did indeed churn out some ace pics, with my favourite three being as follows.

1.rose - e19896 

2.street party II - aurora green

3.Shelter - Firky / riot sky


----------



## Skim (May 1, 2006)

1. Aurora Green – Street party II

2. Robster970 – voyeur

3. Riot Sky – shelter

I really liked Street Party... left me wanting to know what the story was behind the pic. Same with Shelter, really – why _is_ that woman sitting in the pouring rain?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 1, 2006)

My three choices are as follows:-

1 dog - *chooch * 
(that image is archetypal, curving across the frame one very wet dog reading from left to right from the head to the whiteness of the wagging tail pointing into the corner)

2 Shelter - *Firky / riot sky*
(There is no getting away from it this is wet, a typical heavy downpour that just leaves everyone stopping in their tracks and sitting down to shelter under the ubiquitous British umbrella

3 rose - *e19896* 
(delicious image of a rose with water droplets - a characteristic after-the-rain image, so familiar a sight but in close-up more entrancing.

Hocus

I found it very hard to sort out just three this time.  I had a shortlist of 15 before I got it down to these.  I think if a did it again tomorrow I might choose another 3.  There were some pictures that were 'better' for different criteria than the ones I finally chose but did not exemplify 'wet' - just had some water in.


----------



## Firky (May 1, 2006)

*1] exosculate - little fluffy cloud*

I like the slighty washed out colours and the composition - it is like a cartoon cloud!

*2] suzi - Rainy London Morning*

Looks moody, the moisture on the lense is a bit of good luck, it looks like you're looking out from under a hood.

*3] Sweet FA - Pool Light*

Simple, but works - little too in the middle perhaps, but I still like it.


----------



## e19896 (May 1, 2006)

*My Three are:*

1 granny shower - tricky skills
2 body in bath - blackadder
3 crime scene - disco dave 2000

Thanks for the votes for mine people.. There is so much there i forget the name just inspired me to a join b post a image..

e19896


----------



## hiccup (May 1, 2006)

Aiiiee, so many piccies.

*1) London Fields - Lighterthief* - Really evocative of rainy days stuck inside.

*2) Broken Washer - Kage* - Clever and the drips are beautiful.

*3) Alhambra - soulfulofsoul* - I didn't see the ripples at first. Really lovely sunny image. You don't get that sort of light in the UK.

Also really liked outdoor shower - Sweet FA, granny shower - tricky skills, varanasi washing - thefuse and lots of others.


----------



## thefuse (May 1, 2006)

1. first entry - guerilla photo
2. alhambra - soulfulofsoul
3. sink - nina


----------



## snadge (May 1, 2006)

1/ entry 1 - negativland, really like this..
2/ waterfall - biddlybee
3/ first entry - guerillaphoto

3/ 

mentions to

desbo
tom craggs
firky
mauvais mangue
hedache
barking mad
thedsylexic1

hard time choosing this month...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 1, 2006)

maestrocloud - entry 1 

stop raining - alef 

on the kennet and avon - thefuse


----------



## Biddlybee (May 1, 2006)

1) street party II - aurora green
2) entry1 - maestrocloud
3) low tide - robster970


----------



## hedache (May 1, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> LOVE the bollard. Were the colours photoshopped at all?



only in terms of slight basic adjustments such as brightness/contrast to get the scan looking the same as a print i have of the image.

i see it's got some votes, thanks ppl!

my votes will be up tomorrow once i've had another look at all the entries


----------



## tom_craggs (May 1, 2006)

It was really hard making three choices this month as there were so many I like but;

1) Sink - Nina...thought this was a fantastic exotic shot that really captured my imagination.

2) Street Party II - Aurora Green...Perfect for the theme and a really great photo - I find these sorts of photo's so difficult so I am full of admiration.

3) Shelter - Firky...I like the grain and the fit with the theme.

I also really liked, 

Under the bridge - Mauvais Mangue...I really liked the framing
low tide - robster970
washing - Nina
Entry 2 - Snadge - nice macro.
Ferry - Riot Sky - again really great for this months theme and really energetic.
Dog - Chooch


----------



## Derian (May 1, 2006)

Would anyone mind posting a link to the thumbnails again? [/lazy bint]


----------



## kakuma (May 2, 2006)

can someone vote for me please


----------



## Skim (May 2, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Would anyone mind posting a link to the thumbnails again? [/lazy bint]



It's at the begining of this thread, isn't it?

Lazy bint


----------



## aurora green (May 2, 2006)

Difficult to choose, but for me....


1, Smaskifa - chorlton (awsome scenery, well framed)

2, Three blocks - Nina (kept coming back to this)

3, Finland Jetty - tom crags (stunning colours)




(and wow! thanks for all the votes people.)


----------



## Chorlton (May 2, 2006)

Water Babies - llantwit

granny shower - tricky skills
george 2 - wordie


----------



## Chorlton (May 2, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> 1, Smaskifa - chorlton (awsome scenery, well framed)



Its the same pic as yours on a differnet day isn't it? -
Quite one of the most beautiful places i hae ever stood


----------



## aurora green (May 2, 2006)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> Its the same pic as yours on a differnet day isn't it? -
> Quite one of the most beautiful places i hae ever stood



Looks the same....
My is taken at the Gullfoss waterfall near Þingvellir, (site of the viking parliament)

You're right it is a totally awesome place, I am still completely in love with Iceland.


----------



## aurora green (May 2, 2006)

...Ooops double post


----------



## Chorlton (May 2, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Looks the same....
> My is taken at the Gullfoss waterfall near Þingvellir, (site of the viking parliament)
> 
> You're right it is a totally awesome place, I am still completely in love with Iceland.



yeah i took my around feb time... words fail me when describing how beautiful that place is....


----------



## Derian (May 2, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> It's at the begining of this thread, isn't it?
> 
> Lazy bint



 Thank you


----------



## maes (May 2, 2006)

Lovely photos 

My choice was:

1) Street Party by Aurora Green
2) Voyeur by robster970
3) Sink by Nina


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2006)

Bit tricky to choose, I agree, but some of them really stood out!

1) Street party II - Aurora Green - fantastic photo!
2) pool, sea & sky - cybertect - made me feel like I was there  
3) Washing - nina


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2006)

i went for images that said 'wet' rather than 'water' iyswim. which made things a bit easier for me because it took out all of the beach shots (no offence - they just didnt fit the theme in my head. but they were all lovely).

the first one that grabbed me (and has done since i was posted up - its been my desktop for a few weeks  ) was *varanasi washing - thefuse* 

next is *second entry - guerillaphoto* because theres something that intrigues me about the history of that sofa, and just how long it had to be damp, and then wet, to look like that.

and third *street party II - aurora green* because it has so much energy and wetness 

also highly commended was Finland jetty - tom craggs but although i thought  it was a great pic and would make a lovely print it wasnt 'wet' enough for this month. 

wiskers


----------



## Random One (May 2, 2006)

1. beach walk - cybertect

2. Under the Bridge - mauvais mangue

3. vltava at dusk - tom craggs


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2006)

1. Birds n Sticks - Desbo

2. Finland Jetty - Tom Craggs

3. Shelter - Firky/Riot Sky


----------



## Firky (May 2, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> 3) Shelter - Firky...I like the grain and the fit with the theme.
> Ferry - Riot Sky - again really great for this months theme and really energetic.



Cheers 

I had an idea for the third one but never got around to it.. was a bit rude anyway


----------



## thefuse (May 2, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> the first one that grabbed me (and has done since i was posted up - its been my desktop for a few weeks  ) was *varanasi washing - thefuse*


thanks for the vote. i've always liked that picture but i only noticed after i'd posted it that it was quite pixelated so i was surprised that it got a vote at all when lined up to some of the others which are so technically perfect.


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2006)

its not just about quality (well not with me) but also about fitting to the theme etc. and also an interesting subject always helps. and your pic has it all. imo.


----------



## hedache (May 2, 2006)

1. Rainy London Morning - Suzi

2. Voyeur - Robster970

3. In the Pool - Indicate


----------



## llantwit (May 2, 2006)

Okeley dokeley - here's my voting for this month. Some lovely pics - thanks folks!


1st    MM's under the bridge
2nd   Blackadder's body in bath
3rd    Robster970's toilet


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 2, 2006)

here are my votes

1. body in bath - blackadder
2. Voyeur - robster970
3. In the Pool - indicate


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 2, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Notable mention to Disco_Dave_2000 for murdering someone to get his 3 pics



thanks, hope i don't get caught


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2006)

1. broken washer - kage 

2. baba - wordie 

3. rose - e19896 

well done peeps


----------



## e19896 (May 2, 2006)

The whole lot are here http://pretentiousartist.com/image/wetroseonasunadymorningonmywaytosafewayforfood/ and there is the challange as Captain Beefheart - Clear spot mp3 blast me head re work them into css ie an update.. Thanks people for the postive feed back..

e19896


----------



## The Pious Pawn (May 2, 2006)

my votes at the correct time this time are as follows 


3) worlds biggest plug hole = keeper of dragons

2) maestro cloud = entry 2

1) sink = nina

were was the plug hole one taken ?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 3, 2006)

Good good good, Keeper of Dragons has finally been recognised as a photographer.  Well done KoD and well done Pawn for noticeing.


----------



## wiskey (May 3, 2006)

do you know where it was taken hocus? i was hoping KoD would answer. 
its an interesting pic.


----------



## Derian (May 3, 2006)

There are some lovely pics here. I went for the ones that seemed wettest to me, if that makes sense.

1. Street Party - Aurora Green

2. London Fields - lighterthief

3. warm mist/golden showers - mauvais mangue

3rd choice was tricky though - couldn't decide between warm mist, ferry by riot sky/firks and waterfall by biddlybee.

Great entries


----------



## The Pious Pawn (May 3, 2006)

I was thinking some sort of reservoir ?


----------



## Desbo (May 3, 2006)

I've spent AGES trying to choose - so many fantastic photos.

The most 'wet' of them being...

1. Street Party II - Aurora Green

2. Rainy London Morning - Suzi

3. Baba - Wordie


----------



## Paul Russell (May 3, 2006)

My votes:

1. Sink - Nina
2. Body in bath - Blackadder
3. Voyeur - Robster970

Quite a few "sinister" ones this month for some reason!

Also like Llantwit's surf, Robster's toilet (a sadly neglected area of visual research), Aurora Green' party II, and Firky's umbrella.


----------



## chooch (May 3, 2006)

1. cybertect- wet paint
2. indicate- derelict
3. negativland- entry 1

So many corkers this time- could've picked any of about twenty.


----------



## indicate (May 3, 2006)

1.  Rusty Bollard - headache
2.  toilet - robster970
3.  shelter - Firky/riotsky


----------



## Robster970 (May 3, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Robster's toilet (a sadly neglected area of visual research)



I've often thought about doing a series on toilets. Unfortunately I'm a bit concerned about turning up in them with my kit and then either getting smacked in the face, spat at or being asked into a cubicle for an inspection


----------



## Negativland (May 3, 2006)

1. three blocks - nina
2. London Fields - lighterthief
3. rose - e19896

All very tasty/seductive


----------



## llantwit (May 3, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Also like Llantwit's surf,


Ooh! Ta for that... that's nice, esp. coming from you (I love your stuff, like).
big .


----------



## Robster970 (May 4, 2006)

Who's doing adding up


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2006)

was going to ask the same thing... anyone?


----------



## thefuse (May 4, 2006)

i've added up and i won!!! 

no need for a recount


----------



## chriswill (May 4, 2006)

Me too.


Next months theme

Suspicious


----------



## wiskey (May 4, 2006)

ok a quick add up on paper comes out with - 

*Aurora Green - street party with 36 points* - well done









(that was the easy bit cos...)

i then came out with a 4 way tie each with 9 points:

mauvais mangue - Under the Bridge 





robster970 - Voyeur 





blackadder - body in bath 





and 

Nina - Sink 





wiskers


----------



## Biddlybee (May 4, 2006)

Nice one wiskey 

Congrats aurora - it's a fantastic picture


----------



## boskysquelch (May 4, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Nice one wiskey
> 
> Congrats aurora - it's a fantastic picture



Ditto... and I knew it would win, deservedly so.


----------



## wiskey (May 4, 2006)

it might not be right - but with 27 points between first and second i'm fairly confident i added the important bit up correctly


----------



## boskysquelch (May 4, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i'm fairly confident i added the important bit up correctly



bah!...I _says_ it's won!


----------



## kakuma (May 4, 2006)

am i too late to vote?? 

i din't like the theme either, but there were some excellent pics


1.sink - nina
2.shelter - riot sky
3.matlock bath - ill informed


----------



## boskysquelch (May 4, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> am i too late to vote??







			
				Rules said:
			
		

> Voting starts on 1st of May and ends on 3rd of May 2006.



HA!


----------



## aurora green (May 4, 2006)

Woo hoo!!!    

I'm chuffed to bits.
Thanks everyone, that's made my day.


----------



## cybertect (May 4, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2006)

congrats aurora!


----------



## Derian (May 4, 2006)

Grats aurora, well deserved


----------



## aurora green (May 4, 2006)

Cheers everyone, 
I'd better busy myself thinking up next months theme....


----------



## Robster970 (May 4, 2006)

a well deserved win - it's a great pic


----------



## Skim (May 4, 2006)

Well done Aurora, it's a great pic, full of action and... well, wetness!

Looking forward to the next theme...


----------



## Chorlton (May 4, 2006)

grat pic congrats


----------



## Desbo (May 4, 2006)

Nice one Aurora - well deserved winner!


----------



## suzi (May 4, 2006)

i liked the winning photo a lot


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2006)

\o/\o/\o/<o>\o/\/o/<o><o>

YAY!! congrats n that


----------



## e19896 (May 4, 2006)

well done all that..

e19896


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2006)

Ag is going to come up with some hippy hedge loving theme


----------



## Robster970 (May 4, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Ag is going to come up with some hippy hedge loving theme



what, like love? that'd be a good one I reckon..........


----------



## Nina (May 4, 2006)

BLOODY HELL.

This was my first month entering too. Am well chuffed  

Well done Aurora. It was a clear winner!


----------



## aurora green (May 4, 2006)

Ok it's up...
Next months' theme is self portrait...
Nothing too hippy there I think  
but Love would have been a great theme...
Unfortunately, I haven't a clue how to do the thumbnails, but I'm willing to learn...


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2006)

Think it has already been done... but it was called 'Self' or 'ID' I think


----------



## aurora green (May 4, 2006)

...


----------



## thefuse (May 4, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Ok it's up...
> Next months' theme is self portrait...
> Nothing too hippy there I think
> but Love would have been a great theme...
> Unfortunately, I haven't a clue how to do the thumbnails, but I'm willing to learn...


well done for winning.
i like the theme.
that was my first idea for a theme when i first saw this competition


----------



## KeeperofDragons (May 4, 2006)

Pawn said:
			
		

> my votes at the correct time this time are as follows
> 
> 
> 3) worlds biggest plug hole = keeper of dragons
> ...



Wow a first time vote for one of mine.  The pic was taken at Ladybower in the Lake District. 

Sorry didn't get a chance to vote, if anyone has been in shagging & diseases you'll know why 

KoD


----------



## tom_craggs (May 4, 2006)

well done aurora, fantastic shot, and Nina...could have been anyone of your three shots but I am glad 'sink' got that many votes, was my favorite this month.


----------

